# Recently Purchased Milltite Mill



## toolman147 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi... I'm a recent new member and I just bought a Millrite vertical mill.  It was located in Ohio.  I was looking to expand my metalworking capabilities in my home shop (retired electrician).  Wanted a lathe or mill (most advice said lathe first) so I was looking mostly at lathes (lost a few due to beginners hesitation) and was gettin a little frustrated when I noticed the Millrite had appeared.  Long story short, I went to look at it yesterday and bought it.  It is in good overall shape, has the optional (factory) power table feed (the factory control for it has been replaced) and the optional "double swivel" ram to allow the head to be swung through compound angles.  The factory front (cast) pulley guard must have broke at sometime and a homemade guard was installed (I'm going to TRY and find one).  It also came with some tooling, vise, drill chuck and a extra (round wheel) that can be used in place of the factory handle to raise/lower the knee faster.  It has the factory 3 phase motor, so I will have to gat a VFD for it (it was hooked up to one at the sellers shop).  I was able to hear it rin and see it cut...it seemed smooth and quiet. 
I hadn't thought of getting a knee mill at first (was thinking most decent "Bridgeport" style mills were too big and expensive) and was looking at some Precision Matthews mills (PM-727) since Quality Machine Tools is close to me.  I was able to get the Millrite for just a little more. 
Now I need any advice on setting it up and dialing it in when I get it home.
Here's a few pictures:


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good, toolman!  It also has enough tooling to get started.  I am on my second Millrite.  If you want machine specific help with it, ask here, PM me, and/or join the BurkeMills Yahoo group, which is active and helpful.  You will enjoy the Millrite.  Welcome to Hobby Machinist, too!  You will find lots of helpful and friendly people here, too.  Get that VFD and start making some chips...


----------



## Suppo32 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,

Bob is right I am a member of the BurkeMills Yahoo group and there is plenty of Millrite owners who will be able to help you.

Martin


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks guys...  Guess I better get a Yahoo account.  
Quick question...what brand VFD are you guys running?  Any recommendations?

Thanks again,
Terry


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2016)

Welcome to the site!
Congrats on the "new" machine. It looks great.
-brino

EDIT: By the way, there are a couple documents here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/millrite.724/
I do not know if they match your machine, but worth a look.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 8, 2016)

A Burke Millrite was my first vertical milling machine.  Good machines.  Mine had the rotating and nodding head with the original B&S #9 spindle.  Looks like you have a nodding head also.  WARNING:  Have a strong second set of hands to stabilize the head when loosening the head bolts to tram.  There is no locking pin that will keep it from falling over.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks good tool man.


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 10, 2016)

OK...If you looked at the pictures you will see a "homemade" front pulley cover on the head of the millrite I purchased.  Anyone know where I might me able to get an original cast iron type cover??  I'm sure you all know what it looks like, but here's a picture anyway. 

The round bubble cast pulley cover on the top of the spindle that flips down to change the belt on the pulley;



Any info./advice would be GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks! 
Terry


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's a closer look at what mine looks like on the Millrite I bought:          Gotta replace that!






Thanks again!


----------



## alloy (Feb 10, 2016)

toolman147 said:


> Quick question...what brand VFD are you guys running?  Any recommendations?


  I'm running 2 VFD's from Automation Direct.  They are not the cheapest out there,  but the manual is in English and easy to follow.

I had one Hitachi that literally blew up on me. Shot fire out the side of it.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 12, 2016)

Mine was a cast aluminum part from the factory.  Easiest might be to fabricate a fiberglass replacement copied from an original.  Perhaps someone would let you borrow an original.  Best overall would be to have one cast in aluminum using a original as a pattern.  Post your needs on the Yahoo group.


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 13, 2016)

The model number is: MVN and the serial number is: 69338
Any info on either would be greatly appreciated.
Terry


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 16, 2016)

Terry, the Yahoo group for Burke Millrite has the information you seek.  They have a machine data base and lots of helpful folks devoted to the Millrite mills.  Date of manufacture is a common question.


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 20, 2016)

Well...Picked up my Millrite Mill today.  The Guy I bought it from had just picked up a Logan 11" (model 940-2) last week and he had been checking it out.  It has the base cabinet, Quick Change gears, 1 3/8 spindle bore and variable speed.  I was able to run it and make some cuts...its smooth (hardly any run-out) and quiet..the ways are good.  It needs a little TLC on the paint and the manual carriages gear is worn (bit of lash). So I brought it home too.  
The move went well...both the Mill & Lathe made the trip home safe and sound.  I'll get some pictures up tomorrow.
F.Y.I. I did locate a pulley cover (a newer style powermatic) thanks to a connection on here...Thanks!!!
Terry


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Throw in a shaper and would be a hat trick!  Still, mill rite and 11" Logan makes us paisanos, as I have the same.  Congrats!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2016)

Way cool my friend, can't wait to see the pics of what you got!


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 21, 2016)

Heres The deal... the guy I bought it from (whom I also picked up a Millrite Mill from) told me it was a 12" Logan. When I asked for the model number he told me "940-2" which is a 11" lathe model. I was on quite a few sites and I couldn't find one 11" 940-2 model that looks like my lathe. All the pictures that I found that look like my lathe are 12" Lathes ( my serial serial# is 65959). The model number is on the "Quick Change" gear case...I'm wondering if some one replaced the QC with a 11"?  Any Help in identifying my lathe model would be GREATLY appreciated

Here's a picture of my lathe:





Here's a 12" I found that looks EXACTLY like mine (but in better shape):


----------



## jducharme (Mar 9, 2016)

gi_984 said:


> A Burke Millrite was my first vertical milling machine.  Good machines.  Mine had the rotating and nodding head with the original B&S #9 spindle.  Looks like you have a nodding head also.  WARNING:  Have a strong second set of hands to stabilize the head when loosening the head bolts to tram.  There is no locking pin that will keep it from falling over.


Sir.  You can make a bracket that will make re tramming and holding the head very simple.  Fellow I bought mine from showed me this trick and gave me the bracket when I bought the machine,  see Youtube Millrite tramming,  that is my machine.  Hope this info helps.


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yours is likely a 12" lathe with a qcgb from an 11" lathe.   The how's and whys are lost to the ages.  You can check the Logan actuator site for info, the serial# is on the front flat on the bed, at the tailstock end.


----------

